# BM latex floor & Patio



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

so i used this on some floors and a stairway that already had latex floor paint on them. I scufff sanded them, primed them, sanded that and then applied two coats. This stuff scratches off with the greatest of eaze, almost not even worth using. am i doing something wrong, or what is a better latex product for floors?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

After reading your BM posts, I advise switching to SW.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> After reading your BM posts, I advise switching to SW.


 
:laughing:


I don't think I would be comfortable using a latex on porch flooring. Or any other wood flooring really.


----------

